# Branson Log Homes



## klynn (Nov 4, 2005)

Have you heard of this place?  I can't find any information about this resort.


----------



## JLB (Nov 4, 2005)

Sounds familiar.  It could be any of a few.

I suspect it is the one on HWY 86, at the road that goes to Big Cedar Lodge.  They bought a crappy old golf course (Oakmont) and turned the clubhouse (and I use that term loosely) into a sales center.  There is the typical _Tourist Information_ sign there now.

They have assembled several kit log homes there, fairly nice.  We have been in there and I emailed to the company on the kit packaging, because we are interested in something similar on the lake.  The company (Lincon Log Homes, I believe) answered me, saying they would refer me to their local dealer, but no one has ever called.

In that same area there are log homes on the road leading into Big Cedar, probably the same outfit.  We have toured them.

Not what we would call a resort.

There is another similar development off of 165 south of the dam.


----------



## JLB (Nov 21, 2005)

We were over there today and I was right.  It is the old Oakmont golf course.


----------

